# home made runners for your fish trap



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

So is this the life saver for pulling a yukon in deep snow if I order the wide ones? Notice that the snow tends to stick to the bottom of the sled if in one spot for a while.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

The best thread on here...I'll have to get dad a set of these for his old timer popup...he's had it for about ten years...plus the way you guys say it pulls, his back and shoulders will love it.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i bolted on a pair of down hill skies on my clam shanty. had to cut about a foot off the ends. i set the curved fronts tight to the front of the sled. i used stainless steel 1/4'' bolts countersunk with a large fender washer an ny-lock nuts. adds only a few pounds an pulls real easy on the snow. an got the skies for free from a local ski shop in town.


----------



## GFHFG (Dec 31, 2007)

can you guys post some pictures with some instructions for us guys that need the help THANKS


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I got mine in the mail today. What size screws should i use and how often should i put a screw in? I have the 4" wide runner so i was thinking of putting 2 screws side by side every foot?


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I use carriage bolts .and through bolt them with fender washers on the inside...


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Did anyone order it On-line. If so in quanity section did you put how many ft you needed?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a measurment. I was thinking 3/4"? The material is 1/4" plus the thickness of my sled and then a washer and locking nut. Maybe even longer???



I ordered mine online. I have a frabill trekker 2 and i ordered 2 5 foot sections (quanity 5 x 2)


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Put mime on last nite....1/4 20 flat head 3/4 in. long, but on the front of the sled there is an indentation and that required 1 in bolts. On my big Eskimo I used two 12 in.x 5ft runners....looks sweet. I found a place in Farmington hills that sells uhmw. A 3in wide 10 ft long piece was 18 dollars The 12 inx 10 ft piece was 66 bucks


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

mrlucky said:


> Did anyone order it On-line. If so in quanity section did you put how many ft you needed?


Yes. I ordered 15' (3 x 5'). I also used 3/4" stainless flat-head screws w/a small rubber washer under a regular washer to help keep any water out. I ended up using 5 screws per wear strip: one an inch off each end, one in the middle, then I split the middles going back each way between the middle screw and each end screw. Start at one end (I started at the back of the sled) then work your way forward to keep the strip relatively tight. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 5, 2009)

:idea:Old X-country skis, x braced twice work great.ShantyHeld down to them with Bungee Cords...


----------



## Perchchaser (Nov 8, 2008)

Is everyone ordering the 1/4" thick plastic? I plan on ordering some to put on my Fish Trap Guide but was wondering if 1/4" is thick enough expecially if you counter sink the bolt head so that it is not going to stick out and dig into ice or ground.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

when I do it over again I'm going wider and thicker. Wider to ride on the snow better and thicker to counter sink the bolt heads easier.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

You can find hyfax for the older sleds pretty cheap and even cheaper in the spring
I pd less than $5 a set and was able to do every rib on my Quickflip for less than $20 blts & LN's included


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

On my trap voyager, 5 years ago I used snow skis, I ran a 2" x 3" board for a spacer to give it just a little bit more clearance for snow.
This winter we put skis on my son's (fish fanatic jr.) trap. A couple weeks ago I put water skis on my trap pro. They're wider and lighter and stay on top a lot better. 
All the skis were old and free and given to us by relative. Just had the cost of 4 bolts, locking nuts, and fender washer per shanty.
The advantage of using skis, is that if you come up to a snow drift or piles of snow the skis pop up because of the tips and they don't bulldoze.
I know of some people that have bought used skis from salvation army stores for $5 to $10 a set.


----------

